# Unitronic: The European Experience 2016 Sale



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

Unitronic is pleased to announce its European Experience Sale starting April 29 2016, extending through May 13, 2016! 

See below for the discount details, and make sure to Pre-Register to take advantage of the increased discount if you are attending The European Experience 2016!

*$100 OFF** for NEW Unitronic Performance Software installation when you *Pre-Register* your flash from April 29 all the way through May 13th.


*$50 OFF** for NEW Unitronic Performance software installation *at the show*.

AND

*Up to 20% OFF** on select Unitronic Performance Hardware *at the show*.

*Be sure to Pre-Register for your Unitronic Performance Software flash to receive the FULL discount at The European Experience! Pre-registration ends Friday, May 13th 2016 at 8pm.*

*Only applicable on NEW Performance Software Installations. NOT applicable on Upgrades, etc. Cannot be combined with any other promotions.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

Take advantage of the savings! $100 off on your new Performance Software when you pre-register online before May 13.


----------

